# Squealing Brakes



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

I did a search for "Brakes" in the Eos folder and found zero info so I am not sure if this has been posted. Kinda weird, the search could not find "brakes" either. 
But anyway, since it has turned cold, my brakes squeal when used shortly after I turn the car on. By the time I stop at the second stop sign, they stop squealing. This happens everytime I turn the car on if it has been sitting for an hour or two. It has also gotten louder since it first started doing it. 
Since the squealing eventually stops, is this still a glaze on the rotors? The car has less than 9k miles on it. I don't brake hard and I don't ride my brakes. Any ideas on what is causing this?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

it could just be the cold or it could be the problem that i had.
i had to take he EOS back over the summer because the brake pads needed to be replaced because the original ones we made wrong or something. they were leaving extra pieces hanging off and causing a wheel squeal. but it was while i was breaking and driving.
but in this case, im going to lean more towards the cold. but you could try pulling your ebrake lightly while travelling under 10mph, it might wear them down enough to stop the problem.
thats what the dealership told me to do, pull it slightly (don't have it click) till your ebrake light comes on then let go. don't be above 10mph.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Squealing Brakes (kluski44)*

Brake squeal is not uncommon with disc brakes and sometimes environmental changes can trigger squeal when none was present previously. (i.e. starting to drive in dusty conditions) so the cold weather may be the culprit. The squeal goes away after the brakes have been applied a few times and the rotors warm up.
If you think the problem is become more frequent and the squeal louder, it may be worthwhile to have the dealer check it out to ensure a problem is not developing.
Kevin


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing. When I apply the brakes to slow down for my first real turn in either direction from my house, they squeak just a bit. Then they don't do it again at the next turn/stop. They seem to have plenty of stopping power so I'm too concerned. I've got just over 5k on it.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I've noticed the same thing. When I apply the brakes to slow down for my first real turn in either direction from my house, they squeak just a bit. Then they don't do it again at the next turn/stop. They seem to have plenty of stopping power so I'm too concerned. I've got just over 5k on it.

Same here. Goes away after first stop. I didn't think much of it since I have had other cars do this too, but if it appeared to be getting worse each time, I (personally, especially since I taxi my 18month old around) would have it checked, but if you don't notice any changing in stopping behavior or chunking or grinding sounds, it may just be normal.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

After rain, mine squeak too. Went in for 20,000 mile check up,... no problem with brakes.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

My Yoter does the same thing....when I back out of the garage they squeal like stuck pigs...but I have noticed that it is more pronounced as the temperatures drop. I did notice it on my EOS the last time I had it out of the garage and I am of the opinion that it is temp related and once they are warmed up the sound goes away.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Standard on recent VWs*

My GTI, my friends Jetta, and my Eos does this below 45 degrees.
The 20AE GTI with the massive brakes did it between 35 and 45 degrees only. The Eos does until the brakes are heated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *kluski44* »_I did a search for "Brakes" in the Eos folder and found zero info so I am not sure if this has been posted. Kinda weird, the search could not find "brakes" either. 
But anyway, since it has turned cold, my brakes squeal when used shortly after I turn the car on. By the time I stop at the second stop sign, they stop squealing. This happens everytime I turn the car on if it has been sitting for an hour or two. It has also gotten louder since it first started doing it. 
Since the squealing eventually stops, is this still a glaze on the rotors? The car has less than 9k miles on it. I don't brake hard and I don't ride my brakes. Any ideas on what is causing this?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Standard on recent VWs (liquid stereo)*

I had the same problem and they squeling very load. The problem is solved!
See my post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...05479


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Standard on recent VWs (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_I had the same problem and they squeling very load. The problem is solved!
See my post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...05479 

I believe this is the link you meant to post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...05479


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Standard on recent VWs (xstatic)*

Thanks xstatic!


----------

